# Practical Brick Making (Pre-Industrialisation)



## .matthew. (Sep 1, 2020)

For those of us who might like to add a little world-building about how everyday people would have started the building process before industrialisation.

Or you know, interesting...


----------



## -K2- (Sep 1, 2020)

K2


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2020)

-K2- said:


> K2



Nobody ever talks about the 4th Little Piggy  who , made his house out concrete but was eaten by the wolf  because he mixed it wrong.


----------



## .matthew. (Sep 14, 2020)

You're forgetting about the 5th who built an underground bunker but died after he ran out of pork rations


----------

